

Prefer Ruby syntax? See Red, and your Ruby will convert to JS - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/prefer-ruby-syntax-see-red-and-your-ruby-will-convert-to-js

======
bdfh42
At the risk of a "religious" war - I have a sneaking suspicion that I much
prefer the JavaScript syntax that results from the Ruby input. Perhaps we need
a tool to write Ruby from JavaScript?

~~~
sant0sk1
odd that you would submit this story then...

------
dhotson
You may have seen this already:
<http://whytheluckystiff.net/clog/ruby/rubyDotJs.html>

.. pretty awesome hack. :)

~~~
gtani
and this to

<http://ejohn.org/blog/spicing-up-embedded-javascript/>

